# Access violation with BigFish Games



## WannaBeTechie (Nov 24, 2007)

I have received this error message after purchasing and trying to run a game from BigFish's website. 

Error: Access violation at 0x77F3F39E (tried to write 0x00130000), program terminated. 


I have a Dell Dimension 9200 with WinXP Media Center, 1GB ram, 1.86 GHZ Dual Core Intel processor. DirectX is up to date and so is Java and Adobe Flash Player. My video card driver is also up to date. I have had this issue with a couple of games. Some of them run the second or third time you try. Some times it depends if you play a different game first and then try to play the affected game. 

I have searched Dell's Support pages, Microsofts support pages and done a search using Google. I am just about at my wits end. Is this an issue only with BigFish and something they do to there games. A couple of the games I can download the trial version from Yahoo games and it will work but it will not work from BigFish. 

Help  . I don't know what to do next.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## WannaBeTechie (Nov 24, 2007)

After some checking I have found that by disconnecting from the internet and turning off my antivirus program I can then play the game.


----------

